

How to express my thoughts at 'technical' presentations - sreeprasad

Hi developers,<p>I have been requested for a technical presentation to startup team. I love this startup and am very very excited and eager to join this startup. I have done technical presentations at school but they are very verbose. Is that okay for presenting for at startup ? Can anyone please guide me
======
kingoftheintern
What do you think they care about? Tell them that. Verbose is almost
definitely the wrong direction. You've given us almost no detail so I can't
offer any more advice.

